# Front Rack Radio Mount?



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Just looking for some idea's on what others have done to mount their radio's on their front racks. Mine came with some "U" bolts to mount it through the box itself, but I was looking for more of a temporary solution. I want to be able to take it on and off. I also was looking for something different from a ratchet strap, or rubber strap. Any idea's? 


Here is kind of what my radio looks like.

























(Minus the ugly antenna) Lol










I was thinking about some knobs or something on the sides, but can't really find a bracket to mount to the rack on the ATV. Just looking for some ideas...


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ummm. Id say ratchet straps, cant really think of any secure "temporary" attachments


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

You could always install "Eye" bolts in the side of it and bunjie cord it down or I use giant zip ties to hold my cooler down on the brute, you can get them from lowes or home depot. The kind of work I do I get them by the case and they come in black or white and several different lengths.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to run Eye Bolts in my speaker box on my old SRA....but I used turnbuckles to tighten it down to the rack instead of bungees or zip ties.....and thats how my ice chest is secured now, it never budges, and only requires a 9/16 wrench and a couple flicks of the wrist to get it off.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Good idea with the turn buckles Filthy. Never dawned on me to use those, I use the zip ties cause there free to me but that idea would be very simple.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Simple, strong, secure, and cheap!

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, never thought about the turnbuckle idea. That might be ok as well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Filthy FTW!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Filthy FTW!!


:haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey, it's why your name is Orange. :bigok:


----------

